# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ατύχημα Marko Polo

## Naias II

To Marko Polo βγήκε.................στη στεριά

90350E3E-F55F-DCA2-6F38F01B559447BF.jpg

Περισσότερα εδώ και εδώ

----------


## Tsikalos

Πάλι καλά που δε χτύπησε κανείς.
Κόντεψε να το κάνει hovercraft πάντως.

----------


## Apostolos

Μιλαμε για τρελή σούζα!

----------


## Naias II

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες *εδώ
*Δημοσιεύματα αναφέρουν ότι ο καπετάνιος ή κοιμόταν ή ήταν μεθυσμένος.....
Καλά είναι σοβαροί και το αναφέρουν ως αιτία αυτό; Τόσα άτομα στη γέφυρα τι έκαναν;

----------


## Apostolos

Για τον παράγωντα αλκοόλ στα κράτη του πρώιν Ανατολικού μπλόκ όλοι τον ξέρουμε. Οι περισσότεροι ναυτικοί απο εκει βρίσκονται αγκαλία με ένα μπουκάλι συνέχεια. Αλλα μιάς που δέν είμασταν εκει καλύτερα να περιμένουμε την επίσημη εκδοχή του συμβάντος απως θα μας δωθεί .Εξάλου με το σύστημα VDR στα ΕΓ/ΟΓ δύσκολα κρύβονται πλέον τα λάθη. Πιθανών να υπήρξε πρόβλημα στον αυτόματο ή στο πυδάλιο... Πάντως είναι όμoρφο πλοίο!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Προς το παρόν οι πηγές αποκλείουν τεχνικά προβλήματα.
Όσο για το πλοίο είναι πανέμορφο σκαρί και γι' αυτό υπάρχουν ανησυχίες στο καραβολατρικό κοινό για τις προθέσεις της εταιρείας :?
Ας ελπίσουμε για τα καλύτερα

----------


## Apostolos

Στο site του Σουηδού έχει και εσωτερικές. αν εξαιρέσεις τις μαθρες στάμπες στις μοκέτες το πλοίο ειναι εκπληκτικά όμρφο εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά! Τώρα για τις επιπτώσεις, συνήθως τέτοιες κατάπλωρες στούκες δέν αφήνουν κουσούρια... Εδώ ο Θεόφιλος ξύρισε προπέλες τιμονια μηχανές και τώρα ταξιδεύει

----------


## Naias II

Ύστερα από ένα μήνα αποκολλήθηκε από το σημείο προσάραξης το Marko Polo.Το πλοίο ήταν ασφαλισμένο για 4 εκατ. δολλάρια και το κόστος ανέλκυσης κόστισε 1,5 εκατ δολλάρια!
Οι επιθεωρητές ανέφεραν ότι τα μέλη του πληρώματος ξέχασαν να αλλάξουν τη πορεία του πλοίου και ότι δεν υπάρχουν τεχνικά προβλήματα που οδήγησαν στο ατύχημα.
Τα μέλη του πληρώματος θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν από 137-4000 ευρώ και θα αντιμετωπίσουν αναστολές ως 2 ετών.
Η τύχη του πλοίου δεν είναι ακόμη σίγουρη, καθώς οι εμπειρογνώμονες θα εξετάσουν τη ζημιά.

Περισσότερα *εδώ* και *εδώ* με φωτογραφίες

----------


## Apostolos

Π΄ρωτη φορά ακούω πλήρωμα να πληρώνει!!! Καινούργιο και αυτο! Είχε προκληθεί μόλυνση?

----------


## Naias II

Το πλοίο πρόκειται να επισκευαστεί εγκαίρως και να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια το επόμενο καλοκαίρι.
Σύμφωνα με τις πηγές η εταιρεία φαίνεται ότι θα εκμεταλλευτεί την ευκαιρία για να πληρεί τις νέες προυποθέσεις του Solas.

----------


## xidianakis

εχουμε κανενα νεο απο το πλοιο?

----------

